

GitHub: Search * "Confidential" "all rights reserved" - farmsworth
https://github.com/search?p=19&q=%22Confidential%22+%22all+rights+reserved%22&ref=searchresults&type=Code

======
kyrra
I believe this is one mistake a some people make when looking at code on
Github. Sure the code is posted on Github, but it doesn't mean it's posted
under a license that allows you to use that code in any way. Github is a
source code repository, not an open source code repository.

See: [https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-
licensing#what-...](https://help.github.com/articles/open-source-
licensing#what-happens-if-i-dont-choose-a-license)

~~~
farmsworth
confidential

adjective

intended to be kept secret.

------
guptaneil
Confidential notices on open-sourced code are funny, but what's wrong with
"all rights reserved"? From my understanding, that just means the owners are
choosing to not place an open license on the code and reserve all of their
rights. By open sourcing it, I'm sure they recognize it will be difficult to
enforce those rights, but that's a different matter.

~~~
farmsworth
I only searched for "all rights reserved" because it yielded more code with an
actual license in it and not just the text "confidential". I'm sure you could
refine the search even further.

------
muaddirac
"PRIVATE AND CONFIDENTIAL. DO NOT DISTRIBUTE."

Right on the first (nineteenth?) page. Nice!

